# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Control natural de pulgones con aplicacion  de em activado + biol

## Alper

Amigos:
La siguiente experiencia práctica de campo, se realizó en el FUNDO SAN LUIS, ubicado en el sector La Frontera de Mórrope, Distrito de Jayanca, Lambayeque.
En la zona en mención existen grandes plantaciones de TARA empleando riego tecnificado en su totalidad, las plantas tienen un promedio de cuatro de años de sembradas.
En el presente año se presentaron severos ataques de gusano medidor y pulgón, ocasionando graves daños en las primeras floraciones de los predios adyacentes. Los cuales siguieron métodos tradicionales de control con agroquímicos, con *pobres resultados, y con grandes costos*.Las aplicaciones las realizaban quincenalmente y en algunos casos semanalmente.
En el FUNDO SAN LUIS, y en base a mi experiencia en el manejo del cultivo de TARA en otros predios, tomamos la decisión de *NO APLICAR INSECTICIDAS* en la presente campaña.  
Los sucesos en el predio fueron los siguientes: 
La plantación se vió afectada mayormente por el pulgón, con un ataque realmente severo en flores, frutos y hojas tiernas. 
Advertimos la presencia de controladores naturales de los pulgones, tal como se observa en las fotos adjuntas. 
Teniendo experiencia en el uso del *EM-ACTIVADO + BIOL,* proveniente de nuestros propios BIODIGESTORES, decidimos realizar UNA APLICACIÓN, bañando profusamente el tronco y follaje de las plantas, así mismo aplicamos el producto generosamete al cuello de la misma. 
Es importante tener en cuenta que el FUNDO estába rodeado por predios que estaban aplicando  insecticidas para controlar este grave problema.
Realizada la aplicación, observamos después de algunos días que el número de controladores biológicos estaba en aumento, los nuevos brotes venian vigorosos , limpios, y en forma paulatina los pulgones fueron desapareciendo.
Adjunto algunas fotos del mismo campo cuando ya se observan los resultados, con una aplicación y a un costo relativamente bajo.
Transmito esta experiencia real en el fundo .No se ha realizado nínguna aplicación posterior hasta la fecha.
Se ha fertilizado con BOKASHI, 5 Kg. planta, y para el mes de Noviembre daremos la segunda aplicación foliar. BIODIGESTOR - FUNDO SAN LUIS 029.jpgArchivo adjunto 0BIODIGESTOR - FUNDO SAN LUIS 034.jpgFUNDO SAN LUIS JAYANCA 10.jpg Archivo adjunto 0Archivo adjunto 0[IMG][/IMG]FUNDO SAN LUIS JAYANCA 11.jpgBIODIGESTOR - FUNDO SAN LUIS 036.jpgTemas similares: Zeolita natural COMO FABRICAR BIOL y ABONO ORGANICO FERMENTADO !!! Aguaje en capsulas de be natural Abono 100% natural y barato Zeolita natural

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo, recien veo la experiencia que me manifestarás en su oportunidad vía telefónica; te comento; en los campos de Tara de Pueblo Nuevo reporte en el informe de campo el control de larvas con la aplicación del BIOL EM producido en los biodigestores y aumento de insectos beneficos.  control em larvas en tara.jpg

----------

